# Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus



## Elbhai (27. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage:

Seit ca einem Jahr fische ich das o.g. Funksystem - war allerdings im letzten Jahr nur sehr wenig zum Angeln...
Seit dem ersten Einsatz rauscht der Receiver beim Biss, d.h. erst wird der Signalton korrekt übertragen und dann rauscht es wie beim Funkgerät. Da das nach meiner Meinung nicht normal ist, habe ich das gute Stück zurück zum Händler gebracht (im Fachgeschäft gekauft)
Der Receiver wurde eingeschickt. Als ich diesen dann Monate später wieder zurück bekommen habe, hatte ich beim ersten Test dasselbe Problem. Also ein zweites Mal einschicken lassen. Jetzt warte ich wieder seit ca 2 Monaten....

Frage: habt ihr ähnliches erlebt oder machen eine TXI ´s keine derartigen Probleme? Mich ärgert halt nur, dass dieser Fehler von anfang an bestand und ich jetzt warte und warte. Klar kann ich auch ohne Receiver fischen, aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache...

Für eure Hilfe vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Pilkman (27. April 2005)

*AW: Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus*

Hallo!

Ich hab mit den Delkim TXI Plus nur relativ geringe Erfahrungen... sprich ich hatte das System zum Testen und anschließenden Verkaufen für einen Kumpel ca. 3 Wochen in meinem Besitz gehabt.

Unter Praxisbedingungen im Einsatz und zuhause beim "Stubentest" funktionierte alles einwandfrei, das System wurde also nicht verkauft, weil er damit nicht zufrieden war; stattdessen waren es rein finanzielle Beweggründe. Die von Dir benannten Probleme sind bei diesem System nicht mal ansatzweise aufgetaucht, auch habe ich von anderen TXI Plus-Nutzern bisher nichts in diese Richtung gehört...  |kopfkrat 

Dass nach dem Tausch des Receivers das Problem mit dem Rauschen weiter auftritt, suggeriert ja aber fast, dass das wohl ein Problem der kompletten Anlage ist. Tritt das Rauschen denn bei der Übertragung von allen verwendeten Buzzern auf? Hast Du schon mal versucht, die Bissanzeiger um- bzw. neu zu codieren?


----------



## Elbhai (27. April 2005)

*AW: Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus*

Hallo!

bislang war das das einzige Problem mit den TXI´s. Ansonsten bin ich schon zufrieden.

Ja, das Rauschen tritt bei allen (beiden)  Buzzern auf. Ich habe auch schon mal die Codierung gelöscht und dann wieder neu erstellt - aber ohne Erfolg...

D.h. du meinst, es könnte auch sein, dass der Reciever i.O. ist und dass es an den Bissanzeigern selbst liegt?

Gruß
der Elbhai





			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab mit den Delkim TXI Plus nur relativ geringe Erfahrungen... sprich ich hatte das System zum Testen und anschließenden Verkaufen für einen Kumpel ca. 3 Wochen in meinem Besitz gehabt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilkman (27. April 2005)

*AW: Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus*



			
				Elbhai schrieb:
			
		

> D.h. du meinst, es könnte auch sein, dass der Reciever i.O. ist und dass es an den Bissanzeigern selbst liegt?



Naja, also entweder hat der Kundenservice von Delkim Dir den gleichen Receiver in unverändertem Zustand zurückgeschickt. Oder der Receiver war gar nicht das Problem, sprich auch mit einem neuen bzw. ausgetauschten Receiver gab es die Komplikationen, wie Du sie beschreibst. Und dann würde ich schon auf die Bissanzeiger an sich tippen. #6

Da Du beim Fachhändler gekauft hast, könntest Du ja mal mit Deinem Set bei ihm antanzen und den Test mit zwei anderen TXI Plus vor Ort machen. Natürlich nur, wenn der Fachhändler in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Martin001 (27. April 2005)

*AW: Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus*

Hallo,also bis jetzt hatten wir keine Probleme mit den Delkims!!!

Kann Dir deshalb auch nicht weiter helfen,allerdings brauch keiner 2 Monate zu warten bis er sein Gerät wiederbekommt.
Im allgemeinen muß eine Rep.innerhalb von max.4-6 Wochen abgeschlossen sein.

Würde auch das ganze Set mit zum Händler nehmen und versuchen dort den Fehler zu suchen wenn der Fehler nicht behoben wird.


Gruß Martin


----------



## robertb (27. April 2005)

*AW: Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus*

Schau mal bei cipro.de im Forum nach. Dort hab ich auch schon von Funkproblemen bei Deklims gelesen. Vielleicht bringts was  |wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (27. April 2005)

*AW: Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus*



			
				robertb schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal bei cipro.de im Forum nach. Dort hab ich auch schon von Funkproblemen bei Deklims gelesen. Vielleicht bringts was  |wavey:



Hi Robert,

hab den Thread bei Cipro.de auch verfolgt, aber da geht´s um die "alten" Delkim TXI. #h


----------



## Elbhai (27. April 2005)

*AW: Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus*

Hallo nochmal,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Ja, der Händler ist nicht so weit entfernt. Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten, bis er den Receiver zurück hat und dann bei der Abholung gleich mal den Rest der Anlage mitnehmen, um das dann vor ort zu testen.

Mich würde aber auch wundern, dass wenn es wirklich an den Bissanzeigern selbst liegen würde, das Problem bei beiden auftaucht, demnach müssten dann ja auch beide n.i.O. sein...

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Striiizz (21. September 2014)

*AW: Problem mit Delkim TXI Plus*

Ich muss hier mal einen alten Tröööd ausbuddeln, da ich seit wenigen Wochen das selbe Problem habe. 
Mich interessiert was bei der ganzen Nummer raus kam?!?!?


Grüße und dicke Fische!

Striiizz


----------

